# imagine.ie no line rental???



## june (18 Oct 2010)

for a customer who is looking for a home phone only ( no internet) is this a good option? It seems that imagine.ie are advertising €20 per month for unlimited local and national calls and are not charging line rental. Is there a catch? Everyone else seems to be charging line rental ie perlico, eircom, vodafone  Any advice would be appreciated thanks

[broken link removed]


----------



## ripsaw (21 Oct 2010)

seems pretty good June. I don't know of a better deal for telephone only- I know UPC do a phone only deal too- might be worth checking them out


----------



## Protocol (26 Oct 2010)

There is no line rental, as there is no telephone line.

They use WiMax technology, which means the signal is sent from an antenna in your house to a local mast, rather than over copper wire.


----------

